

Pyxshell: Unix pipes in Python - dbaupp
http://nojhan.github.com/pyxshell/

======
agf
See also 'plumbum' <https://github.com/tomerfiliba/plumbum>

------
clicks
See also 'pyp' -- <http://code.google.com/p/pyp/>

